# Über Applet eine Datenbankverbindung



## Guest (19. Apr 2006)

Mein Problem ist, 

ich habe ein Applet geschrieben, welches ich aus Netbeans heraus starten kann und auch über den JDBC eine Datenbankverbindung herstellt. Soweit funktioniert alles.

Wenn ich dann aber das Applet auf den Web-Server lege und die Datenbank auf einen anderen externen Server liegt, kann ich zwar mein Applet über den Browser aufrufen, aber es kann keine Datenbankverbindung hergestellt werden.

Welche Möglichkeiten hab ich, ohne groß an meinem Applet Veränderungen vornehmen zu müssen???

```
public boolean verbinden() {
        boolean zurueck_verbinden = false;
        try {
            Class.forName( "sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver");

            String url = "jdbc:odbc:...";
            Verbindung = DriverManager.getConnection( url, NutzerName, NutzerPasswort);
            Anweisung = Verbindung.createStatement();
            zurueck_verbinden = true;        
           // FrameMessage FM = new FrameMessage("Verbindung ist geglueckt","verbunden"); 
        } catch(Exception e) {
           // FrameMessage FM = new FrameMessage("Verbindung fehlgeschlagen","Verbindung fehlgeschlagen"); 
            System.out.println("Fehler JDBC_Verbindung (verbinden) : " + e.getMessage());
        }
        return zurueck_verbinden;
    }
```

Danke  !!!!


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Apr 2006)

So wie ich das verstehe, soll das Applet eine Verbindung zu einer Datenbank aufbauen, die auf einem anderen Server liegt?
Das geht nur, wenn das Applet signiert wurde, weil Applets sich von Hause aus nur zum Server verbinden dürfen, von dem sie heruntergeladen wurden.


----------



## Guest (19. Apr 2006)

Könntest Du mir kurz den Werdegang erläutern?

Also Über den Web-Browser rufe ich meine Seite mit dem Applet auf. Aber wie läuft das mit der Signatur , das wenn sich das Applet über den Web-Server zu einem zweiten Server verbindet , wo die Datenbank drauf läuft ?

Kannst Du mir mal das an einem Beispiel mit Signatur erklären?

Danke!


----------



## Guest (26. Apr 2006)

Ich habe mir jetzt mal ein paar Tools für die Signatur herausgesucht, aber ich würde gern mal wissen,
was die Unterschiede sind???

Tools:
a) keytool
b) jarsigned
c) policytool

Danke !!!

Ich brauche das für die Arbeit, es wäre wirklich sehr nett, wenn mir jemand schnell weiterhelfen könnte.


----------



## L-ectron-X (26. Apr 2006)

In den FAQs liegt eine Batchdatei, die Applets signieren kann.
Bei mir hats unter Java 1.1 immer geklappt, damit meine Applets zu signieren.
Unter 1.5 gibts da Probleme, muss da noch mal gucken, was da nicht stimmt.
Aber egal, du kannst aus dieser Batchdatei auch erlesen, was wozu gut ist.


----------

